# They took the pups from mom before the two months :(



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

This makes me really really pissed, when I see adds in the newspaper for "puppies X breed, for sell they are 4 weeks old"  and I have seen many like that-

Is so sick that some people take away the pups away from mom before the two months old, this is so wrong.

When people do this how can you tell them how this affects the pups? you see the brothers of my sister's boyfriend have a male english cocker that was used as a stud, but the bitch had 9 puppies and her owner gave two puppies to the male owners but the puppies were just 3 weeks old. 

Sadly they had a lot of problems feeding the pups, they were feeding kibble for adults and hole cow milk, but wit my sister we looked for info in the net and we gave them some lactose free milk and some baby cereal for them, but it appears that when the lactose free milk ran out they fed them hole milk again and the pups had diarreah, I hope they recover soon.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor things will probably be sickly their whole lives. Why wouldn't they wait a few more weeks? 

I don't know a lot about it but I think 12 weeks is better and 8 weeks is too soon.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Poor things will probably be sickly their whole lives. Why wouldn't they wait a few more weeks?
> 
> I don't know a lot about it but I think 12 weeks is better and 8 weeks is too soon.


I completely agree with this. 12 weeks would be a lot more ideal.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow that is soooo young. I got Ruby the day she turned 10 weeks.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sure the pups will be fine. We found Willow at 6 weeks old (and have no idea how long she was away from mom before that) and she is as healthy as can be. I would be more concerned with training issues such as bite inhibition and what not over health. As long as they are taken to the vet at least.


ETA
I'm not saying it is okay for them to be separated, I'm just saying that they should be fine.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

The longer you can keep mom with the puppies the better it is. Not only for physical health but over all mental and social health. Goats milk is best so try and see if your extended family can get some. Around 4 weeks old you can start soaking puppy kibble in the warmed goats milks and wait for it to expand, then mash it with a fork to make up a paste. They can start having that 4-5 times per day.

With todays technology and everyone having access to the internet, there is no excuse why ppl cant figure this crap out.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I totally agree with everyone. 

I got Sargeant when he was five weeks old. He was an accidental litter from my husband's friend's dog. I had picked Sarge out from the litter and I didn't know how old he was so I called a week or so later to ask when I could pick him up. They told me NOW. So I went there and got him. They told me he was already eating kibble. And he did, no problems. Then a few days later the friend came by and Sarge's birthday was brought up and then I realized he was not old enough to have been taken away. Keep in mind this was almost nine years ago and I knew a lot less about dogs back then. Still, I knew it wasn't a good thing. The friend told us the mother was snapping at her remaining pups so it might have been alright to take him. Here is a picture from his first day. Sorry it is small:










Aside from his separation anxiety (that he has since gotten over), he seems pretty well adjusted. I got lucky though. I do not condone puppies to be given away so young.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> Poor things will probably be sickly their whole lives. Why wouldn't they wait a few more weeks?
> 
> I don't know a lot about it but I think 12 weeks is better and 8 weeks is too soon.





bridget246 said:


> I completely agree with this. 12 weeks would be a lot more ideal.





Kat said:


> Wow that is soooo young. I got Ruby the day she turned 10 weeks.


For what I heard the mother's owner is just making a lot of money selling pups.. sigh, it appears she had sold before several litters.

It is true what some people say that if the pups are taken before they have finished nursing the mother comes into heat more faster? I guess that is one of the reasons they do it :/

The sires owners aren't too experimented wit the dog world or their breeding, is most like they only wanted to breed him "to make him happy" :suspicious: or something like that, sadly now they are learning the hard way breeding is not only flowers and honey.




ciaBrysh said:


> I'm sure the pups will be fine. We found Willow at 6 weeks old (and have no idea how long she was away from mom before that) and she is as healthy as can be. I would be more concerned with training issues such as bite inhibition and what not over health. As long as they are taken to the vet at least.
> 
> 
> ETA
> I'm not saying it is okay for them to be separated, I'm just saying that they should be fine.


They got very sick, I haven't heard of what happened to them after the vet visit, I hope they get well soon, it seem the mother wasn't vacinated (typo ?) 
and de-wormed.

Forgot to mention the pups genders are one male and one female.



twoisplenty said:


> The longer you can keep mom with the puppies the better it is. Not only for physical health but over all mental and social health. Goats milk is best so try and see if your extended family can get some. Around 4 weeks old you can start soaking puppy kibble in the warmed goats milks and wait for it to expand, then mash it with a fork to make up a paste. They can start having that 4-5 times per day.
> 
> With todays technology and everyone having access to the internet, there is no excuse why ppl cant figure this crap out.


I will inform abou the soaked kibble, thanks.. is hard to find goat milk around here, I guess lactose-free milk from cows is fine?



wolfsnaps88 said:


> I totally agree with everyone.
> 
> I got Sargeant when he was five weeks old. He was an accidental litter from my husband's friend's dog. I had picked Sarge out from the litter and I didn't know how old he was so I called a week or so later to ask when I could pick him up. They told me NOW. So I went there and got him. They told me he was already eating kibble. And he did, no problems. Then a few days later the friend came by and Sarge's birthday was brought up and then I realized he was not old enough to have been taken away. Keep in mind this was almost nine years ago and I knew a lot less about dogs back then. Still, I knew it wasn't a good thing. The friend told us the mother was snapping at her remaining pups so it might have been alright to take him. Here is a picture from his first day. Sorry it is small:
> 
> ...


What a cute face! good thing you got Sarge and helped him, is a shame what happened don't feel bad about the past, the only thing we can do is to learn from it. :smile:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have always been fine with bringing pups home at 8 weeks so that I can ensure that they will be VERY well socialized to things that my life will make the dog encounter but I wouldn't argue with a breeder who keeps them longer. I've never had a pup who stays with the breeder longer than 8 but would not hesitate to buy one from a good breeder who did. I'm happy to take one anywhere from 8-12.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

The pups are better now and they were de-wormed, but the vet gave them a big bill , I hope they could learn from this that breeding is something serious and people have to be more responsable and pay attention to the suggestion people give to them.



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I have always been fine with bringing pups home at 8 weeks so that I can ensure that they will be VERY well socialized to things that my life will make the dog encounter but I wouldn't argue with a breeder who keeps them longer. I've never had a pup who stays with the breeder longer than 8 but would not hesitate to buy one from a good breeder who did. I'm happy to take one anywhere from 8-12.



Agree, it should be at lest 8 weeks.

The two pups are wit their dad but he doesn't want anything to do wit them, he runs away from the pups. 

Pompadour's breeder gave him to us at 3 months, for what I heard some toy dog breeders keep them longer since they are so small and could get hurt easily, he was less than 3 pounds when we got him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I totally agree with everyone.


He is so adorable! i don't think people realize what wonderful dogs poodles are. I know I have a dachshund but it seems like almost any dog crossed with a poodle turns out to be a great dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> It is true what some people say that if the pups are taken before they have finished nursing the mother comes into heat more faster? I guess that is one of the reasons they do it :/


I bet you are right. I guess you can force more litters if you remove the puppies faster.


----------

